# Doctor says go for it!



## cfm78910 (26/1/15)

Hi Guys

I go to a Specialist Physician in Pretoria once a year for a check-up. A proper one that, amongst other things, includes a chest X-ray, 7 different ECG's, a sonar of every organ in the body, full blood count, and many other things. Although I do have some damage from smoking it's not serious at this point. I told him I stopped smoking but took up vapig. I thought I was in for the usual lecture that goes in one side and out the other but guess what? He told me he doesn't have an issue if I keep vaping and that I don't have to put myself under any pressure to stop. He knows I enjoy my nic and he is of the opinion the risks, if any, are so small that it is not worth worrying about. How cool is that! He is one of the top Specialist Physicians in the world, in fact, he went overseas three times last year to receive international awards for his research. If he's not worried about the long term effects of vaping I'm sure as hell not going to worry about it either.

Vape on!

Cheers.

Chris

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/1/15)

Great to know, thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (26/1/15)

Cant he come to the VapeCon?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (26/1/15)

im sure this post will set alot of minds at ease...

thanks for sharing


----------



## Derick (26/1/15)

My doc is also all for it - he has some reservations about long term, but said whatever it is, it's gonna be less than long term stinkies


----------



## BumbleBee (26/1/15)

Thanks for that bit of refreshing news @cfm78910, great to get some proper verification that vaping is in fact healthier than cigarettes, despite what News24 and Kenya may think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (26/1/15)

Give that Doctor a Bells!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (26/1/15)

Excellent. We need more professionals like these to educate people.


----------



## andro (26/1/15)

thanks for sharing that sound fantastic


----------



## petermorgan (4/2/15)

Sounds great!


----------



## Marzuq (4/2/15)

I went to see a dr that is not my GP but went as i knew it would be a quicker trip and i didnt require an appointment. I went for a muscle issue but while i was there, as i normally do i have a few of the regular checks done too. As usual the dr asks if im a smoker and i reply in stating im a vaper. He says to me ' thats great, its better than cigarette smoke but keep in mind its still not healthy'
thats good enough for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (4/2/15)

Doctors are starting to open their minds to facts 

Good on them, and good on us as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

